

The 10 types of people you meet at hackathons - kobreu
https://medium.com/@korbinianbreu/the-10-types-of-people-you-meet-at-a-hackathon-cc31d3eb9a0

======
kobreu
I'm totally type 4 :D which type are you?

~~~
thp
would actually be #7, with python though

